# Refusing to eat kibble from the bowl



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

I know there are some older threads on this topic, but I am feeling terrible about today and just need to get it out!!!

My 15 week baby refuses to eat kibble from her bowl. I was hand feeding her kibble, about 75% of the time, 25% put the kibble on the wood floor, since we brought her home (she didn't really eat out of the bowl, but I didn't think much of it then). I decided Sunday that I needed to put a stop to the hand feeding since she has been gaining weight and seems to have settled into her new home with us. When hand feeding, she ate about 1/2 c of kibble per day. She ate about 1/4 c total on her own on Monday (no hand feeding). She weights about 5 lbs. She always seemed a little spooky when eating and prefers to eat when we eat. So today I decided we would not put the kibble on the hardwood floor. My husband and I thought she would eventually eat out of her bowl when she was hungry enough. Oh my goodness!!! She refused eating anything all day except for her potty and bath treats she earned. She wasn't really drinking much either. I did some digging in the older threads and have decided she is just plain spooked by the bowl. I use a bowl that has a rubber grip on the bottom. I tried putting the kibble on a plate, nothing. Next on a paper towel, still nothing! I knew she wanted to eat and since her cut off time (we free feed until 7pm) was coming up, I just couldn't bare it anymore. I put the kibble on the floor and she ate it all and drank too. I am feeling horrible and on the verge of tears! I think I am more upset than she is!!! I hope she forgives me 

Have your babies been able to over come their fear of the food bowl?


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

I wanted to attach this to the original msg.


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

That's better! Third time's a charm!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Now that is a precious baby!

I can't help you with the feeding issue. I hand feed my two Malts every night. :brownbag::brownbag::brownbag:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When mine were puppies I hand fed them, and sometime still do. Maybe try a saucer instead of a bowl. Mine will carry a piece of kibble out of their bowl and eat it in another location. How cute she looks in her blankie!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Adorable baby in a blanket . How she doing on the eating? Any of the suggestions working?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I think trying the saucer or paper towel is a good idea or maybe show her a treat and put it in the bowl for her to get out. After doing that awhile, maybe she will see the bowl isn't so scary. Every dog I've had has always taken their food, one piece at a time, out to go eat in another location. Then go back for another piece. It's worn me out watching, lol. But they also will stand there and eat until finished. I've no idea why they've chosen to do it both ways. The Pom we had for 15 years would knock one piece out with his paw and eat it, then keep doing that until he was finished eating. Sorry, I got away from your original question, lol. Such a cutie wrapped up in that blanket!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I have the sense that your experience with yours wanting to eat out of your hand is common with Maltese puppies. 

My Lily is a picky eater, and when she was a very young pup it was a struggle to get her to eat and she would only do so if coaxed to eat out of my hand. And even then it was a bit of a struggle. If I didn't do that she would not eat, and given how small they are and the risk of hypoglycemia I wanted to get the food into her. 

She very very slowly grew out of it. Around seven or eight months of age she would eat some on her own out of the bowl.

Now at ten months she eats independently, out of her bowl, all of the time. (Fortunately things are also quite a bit better with her being a picky eater as of late since finding the right food combination for her, Fromms 4 Star kibble and 1/2 a Stella and Chewy's dehydrated raw patty, both moistened and heated slightly in the microwave. She whimpers in anticipation when I am preparing her meals now, and licks the bowl clean when she is done.) 

Good recommendations here about putting her treats in the bowl, helping her get familiar with the idea of eating out of it. 

Let us know how things go for you. 

Linda


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I had this issue with Bella. I still sometimes have to start out hand feeding her then eventually she will just go to her bowl and do it herself. She also will take it out of her bowl in the kitchen and drop it on the living room floor and eat it, cracks me up! Are you putting anything in with the kibble? I add some cut up green beans and chicken broth or a spoonful of wet food. Bella eats 1/4 cup of food twice a day. Once in the morning and then in the evening.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I would also suggest putting it on a table place mat on the floor first. Something that wouldn't move while she is eating. And also like Linda said, put her treats in the food bowl. And if you are having a day where she isn't eating her food, use those for treats instead.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly is 13 months old. She would never eat from a bowl. I think she did not like the feel of it on her nose and mouth. I put it in a single layer on a baby washcloth and she still uses her paw to drag the pieces apart for proper placement!


----------



## murphymomma (Nov 4, 2013)

My little guy had the same problem. He would eat out of our hands but not the bowl. I would put my hand in the bowl and then slowly take it out. When he was hungry enough he just then continued to eat on his own. Now he likes to toss his food everywhere and eat it off the floor.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So your puppy is only 15 weeks old and is eating 1/2 cup of food a day when hand feeding? And she weighs 5 lbs? I'm not trying to be rude. She may just be on the larger size for the breed. But has the vet said anything about her weight? Is she over weight? If so, then she's probably just not hungry. My Callie is 4 years old and weighs a little over 4 lbs and doesn't eat 1/2 cup of food a day.

If we determine she's not being fed too much and she's simply not all that hungry, then we can work on modifying her behavior. Are you feeding at only specific times of day? 

I really recommend a shallow dish like Deborah suggested. Most dogs don't like to have a bowl so deep that it they have to stick their whole head into it. I would also suggest using stainless steel or ceramic. Sometimes plastic bowls give off an odor they don't like. I would also suggest soaking the kibble in warm water. Or even a low sodium organic broth. If she eats it with the broth, order the Ice Pups from Honest Kitchen. There's no sodium in it at all and it's a great way to help ensure she's getting all the water she needs. Lack of moisture in dry kibble is the leading cause of UTI's and kidney issues as they age. At her age and having to worry about hypoglycemia, you can't really do the typical, wait them out method of getting her to eat. So if she continues to be a picky eater, when she's older you can go that route with her.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how much in common our fluffs have about quirky eating habits?
Such as bringing food to other locales, wanting to eat when the people are eating, and some disliking bowls.
I just love the pic of your pup wrapped up like a burrito! 
My Coco eats off a plate. Tuck & Paris don't mind bowls.
Coco is the slowest to start eating.
They eat 1/3 dry kibble with water added, 1/3 canned, & 1/3 homecooked.
And yet I still find myself adding treats to her plate, to get her motivated. 
We kid that she is saying her prayers before her meal when she takes awhile to start.
Sometimes I pat her back and hand feed her one piece to get her started.
I only do this as I want to make sure she eats with the others, and that she gets her fill.

Oh and half way through eating, Tucker & Paris switch bowls. It is ridiculous, they are eating the same thing.


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

I still hand feed or scatter food on a towel for him to eat. He won't eat from a bowl. He is 16 wks and wants mommy to hand feed him.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I noticed you stop free feeding at 7 PM. She simply may not be hungry. I don't free feed, never have. Can't tell how much they actually eat. As for the dish, what's wrong with the floor? Some prefer a saucer type, others a paper plate. Or as my picky paws does, carry one kibble to a pillow to dine in comfort.


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

Aww don't cry. Mason takes his food out of his bowl at times and eats it in the living room on my throw rug.


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

View attachment 188538
Update!

Hallelujah! Laci will eat her kibble out of the food bowl. One week shy of Laci turning seven months old, I decided to give it a try. I filled the whole bowl to the top with kibble to see if she would eat and she did! I am so excited! My husband even told me that ship had sailed, but I never gave up on my baby I knew she could do it!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

My LaCie will only eat her food on a small plate, but drinks just fine from a bowl.

Little stinkers they are.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I HAVE to hand feed my yorkie...she just vacuums it up otherwise and boy does that cause issues! Glad she's eating from a dish. I don't free feed either, once in the morning, once at night, that way I know exactly what they're eating and it makes it much easier to potty train, as they're not pooping all day long.


----------

